# anyone doing "BSF"?



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Just wondering if there where any other BSF'rs out here.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

What is BSF?

I guess if I don't know what it is, I must not be doing it! LOL

But if I knew what it is, I might WANT to do it.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

"Bible Study Fellowship" Just a fairly in depth nondenominational study..


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

"Bible Study Fellowship" 

Mrs. Tropicalsun has been going for three years. She really enjoys it.

God bless,
Tropicalsun


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Is it at one particular place? Is it put on by a church? Or a bunch of churces simultaneously, or what? Need more input, please.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

BSF classes are held world wide. It takes 7 years to finish all of the sections. I just finished the whole program and started teaching kids (God help them) this year. Took a few years of a buddies nagging to get me to go then I've missed about 5 days in the last 7 years. Meets once a week for most of the school year. Men/womens classes are seperate. We have several hundred men in our group. Every class world wide is on the same lesson. I've been to classes in Virginia and Colorado while I was traveling. Studying Genesis this year, Romans next year.. Arlon

Tropical, where which class does Mrs. tropical go to?

http://www.bsfinternational.org/


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks for explaining , I didnt want to be the first to say I didnt know what it meant. Sounds interesting


----------

